# Quicktime unter Linux?



## daDom (22. März 2004)

Hi Jungs!

Möchte gerade Quicktime installieren, aber habe mal wieder keinen Schimmer, wie ich an den Inhalt der ".dmg" Datei rankommen soll...

Habe leider dazu auch nichts im Manual oder in den FAQ's gefunden


----------



## plonk (25. April 2004)

Also, ich benutze unter Linux zum anschauen von Quicktime-Filmen den MPlayer mit Quicktime-Plugin. Beides bekommst Du hier.


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von daDom _
> *Möchte gerade Quicktime installieren, aber habe mal wieder keinen Schimmer, wie ich an den Inhalt der ".dmg" Datei rankommen soll...
> 
> Habe leider dazu auch nichts im Manual oder in den FAQ's gefunden  *



DMG-Dateien wirst Du unter Linux auch kaum zum Laufen bekommen ohne die Dateien zu konvertieren und nach dem extrahieren den Quellcode anzupassen, denn DMG-Dateien sind Imagedateien des Macintosh OS X und der Quellcode ist für den Mac optimiert 

P.S.: Für Linux gibt es aber modifizierte Player-Dateien, plonks Beispiel z. B. ist sehr gut. Nicht nur der MPlayer unterstützt diese Player-Dateien!


----------

